# GTR 1350 HP twin HKS T51R



## top-secret-uae (Aug 7, 2003)

see 










next









next









next









next









next


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

First of all that looks an awful lot like Marios car 

secondly its also from his website suggesting the first point even more so 

thirdly that car is not equipped with twin T51R-SPL`s  
Marios car is fitted with VeilSide GT3540R`s


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Spot on Deano,

Another case of a newbie talking shyte.

I even heard about some bloke with a mobile custard pie thats meant to have two turbos, four wheels, and eight gauges, I mean, where do they get their information ??    

J..:smokin:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

laugh @ bladey!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladerider said:


> *Spot on Deano,
> 
> Another case of a newbie talking shyte.
> 
> ...


Indeed uncle bladey     

Especially as said mentioned custard pie in actual fact has 11 !!!!! yes count them ELEVEN gauges    

But yeah with regards to the thread maker i certainly wish people would get their facts straight before posting


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Eleven*

Is that one gauge for every sencond for the 1/4...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Eleven*



PMJ said:


> *Is that one gauge for every sencond for the 1/4...  *


   Not if i have my way , if i get what im aiming for i better lose 2 of them :smokin:


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

The copyright by Mario gives it away a bit too?

Or have I missed summing? lol


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Ghostdog said:


> *Or have I missed summing? lol *


Yeah you missed my second point but dont worry i wont hold it against you


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

Oooo yes I see that now


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

P.s. this is my car btw










Honest lol


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Typical 'lousy' Skyline parking. He could have got much closer to the kerb than that.  

Vincenzo


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Erm, me on the way to Tescos. Yesterday.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I knew that cheap supermarket fuel was no good


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*lol*

My cars so slow I can't even upload a picture


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*LAMO*

You lot crack me up!    

And my cars so fast it would have left the server mere micro seconds after being uploaded!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just realised that I hadnt put up any pictures of the Evo yet.

So here I was last night, looking for some Novas to 'dis, Henry-ola styleee !!!   











Of course, once I get it featured in Lax Mower and my free sticker, it should be alot quicker !!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*LOL*

Yep, I heard those Max Flower stickers are good for an extra 5bhp and the wheels...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Off topic, but that's a sweet pic of the shuttle, bladey! 

Cya O!


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Bladey, 

That is a Fantastic Launch, Just wate for TOTB III You will Blow all the Comptertion away, (a long way away)

Nigel


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lol*

Thank You

Thank You !!


No need to clap !!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Oi!! Urban Spaceman ...*

Sorry to do this but you still haven't paid me for the fuel used jumpstarting your shuttle mate 

If only you knew how much bottles of Millers I used ....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

LMFAO


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

roflmao!!!  
Great thread after a poor start


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

nigel f said:


> *Bladey,
> 
> That is a Fantastic Launch, Just wate for TOTB III You will Blow all the Comptertion away, (a long way away)
> 
> Nigel *


Yeah but the handling course may prove some what awkward


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Christ guys, what *planet* are you on?

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

You've all got your *head in the clouds*.

Cem


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It's about time you all came back *down to earth* .

Cem


----------



## Ghostdog (Oct 30, 2002)

:|


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Har Har!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Cem, your jokes *BLOW* 

Hahahahahaha


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

OMG why do these Bums have to be from UAE,, maybe I should move to a cooler climate country where the sun does not fry your brains over the summer as much


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cem,

Its HARRRRRRRRRR !!! not Har Har !! lol  

And I am currently on route to my next planet - see prior photo !! lol

You coming up to Podtober this weekend then??

I havent sniffed your Nur for a while !! 

   

J.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

rotf - you make me laugh, really you do.

I just wish you would stop talking from *Uranus*

HAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

CEM


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

No really, I cannae make Panta Sod I'm afraid, too many commitments, like this one 

  

Cem


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Glad to bring a little happiness into your life,

Although I think Ela beats me by a factor of a million to 1 !!

As well as being one of the cutest, I think she looks like one of the happiest babies I have ever seen !!



v





v





v






v






v






Does she not fit in the boot then ??

HHAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!!

J..:smokin:


----------



## top-secret-uae (Aug 7, 2003)

fack your mother bladerider
hhahahahaaaahaa


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

ROFPMSL the best come back the man/boy could possibly make  Bladey, consider urself told


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

TOP SECRET UAE
you win








HHAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRR


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

top-secret-uae said:


> *fack your mother bladerider
> hhahahahaaaahaa *


I would if I knew how to fack, or indeed what facking was !!

As with your knowledge of skylines, your command of the english language leaves a considerable amount to be desired !!

I would direct you to go play with something you may be able to grasp, however knowing how you like to distort the truth, I have little doubt that you would tell us you have a 24" weener and cant reach the end  so I wont bother !!    

Good evening !!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Nicely put bladerider


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Damn you Bladey, where did you get that wing from on your Honda Shuttle? Its bigger than mine!

Suppose I'll just have to go back to the drawing board.......

Let me see, hmmmmmmmmm, wonder what BA are going to do with those Concord bits after October........ 

Might have to re-work the boot mountings though to accommodate that delta shape and the afterburners would bring a whole new meaning to flames out the back.

I can feel a cunning plan coming on........... all I gotta do is move to the Emirates


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Some well funny jokes in here, well done 

Gaz


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

top-secret-uae - can I direct you to a website appropriate to your age and intelligence - 


www.revs.co.uk


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Mario must be a conservative guy, twin HKS T51R and only 1350 HP?  

top-secret-uae........you *BLOW*  

Cem.....I agree with KrazY_IvaN, your jokes *BLOW*     

Jeff


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh I forgot...

this is my rebuilt Twingo 3,2 V8 with a self made bodykit











...nevermind that writing its just....errrrr....gottago...


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

That top shot amazes me how much they have made the supra look like a 350z. I guess imitation is the sincerest form of flattery after all !!!! lol

J.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Ohh...and I forgot to introduce myself.










But today I´m not THAT skinny anymore...


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

lol, just saw this thread, its hilarious....putting Marios Gtr with exvitermini all over the pics what were you thinking uae boy.

AjFlemming, i dont think he'll be able to access that site, its blocked, must be some really secret "techniques" to make cars faster there, hehe. ( i can tell its a ricer site from the name)


----------

